# Strength training



## Headhunter (Jul 14, 2017)

So I know everyone says strength isnt important in grappling but I genuinely think it does. I was rolling with a guy with very similar experience I'm probably better technically because I've done more lessons but he is so much heavier probably 5 stone more and he could do pretty much what he wanted no matter what technique I used.

Fact is I've never been big. I'm 6'2 and weigh about 10 stone. That's always suited my fighting style for striking but for bjj it doesn't seem to be good so what's good body weight exercises that can help with grappling strength, I don't want any weights stuff because I haven't got the time or money to go to the gym as well.


----------



## the42cop (Jul 14, 2017)

Get a couple of Kettlebells and do some Kettlebell training. It's great for all over body, functional strength as well as cardio and explosive strength (which we need during grappling). With just a little tweaking you can alternate between strength training, conditioning or even more of HIT / Cardio workout. My fitness has gone through the roof since I started using Kettlebells. Partly because I'm much more likely to spend 20 or 30 minutes at home with a Kettlebell than I am driving to the gym, working out, showing etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 14, 2017)

Strength is very important.  I don't have any bjj experience, but I've got more than enough wrestling experience to know strength is very important in grappling.

Not having time to go to a gym is the best reason to get some stuff to use at home.  I'd look into TRX.  I don't own a set of their straps, but I've used them a few times.  The cheapest set is $100, which I think is way over priced for a few straps, but they work quite well from a design and benefits standpoint.  I think the money they get away with charging for it is more about the exercise knowledge that materials costs.  The more expensive ones seem to be the same thing just with more exercises and programs to teach you (and different colored straps), but maybe I'm missing something.

They're very versatile, don't take up much space, and you can do it whenever you want.  It's all body weight stuff and it's easy to vary how much body weight you're using.  There's a ton of great exercises you can do that are really effective. 

Sorry if it sounds like an ad.  I just really like it the few times I used it.  A lot of college sports teams I've worked with incorporated it into their strength & conditioning programs.  It's definitely not a gimmick.  I'd break down and buy one myself if I didn't have the Chuck Norris Total Gym in my closet.


----------



## KangTsai (Jul 14, 2017)

Who in hell said that strength is not important? There is a definite line that indicates whether you can win with technique alone. Grip, legs and abdominals are the focus.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 14, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> Who in hell said that strength is not important? There is a definite line that indicates whether you can win with technique alone. Grip, legs and abdominals are the focus.


Pretty much all the Gracie's have said it how technique can beat stronger people, now I train at a gracie academy but quite honestly they do talk a lot of bs


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 14, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Pretty much all the Gracie's have said it how technique can beat stronger people


That's a different claim from "strength isn't important in grappling."

Superior technique _can_ beat superior strength. On the other hand, superior strength _can_ beat superior technique. It largely depends on what the relative strength and technique discrepancies are.

Likewise, superior conditioning can beat superior strength or vice versa. Superior conditioning can beat superior technique or vice versa. Superior fighting spirit can beat all of the above, or not.

There are a lot of factors which come into play during grappling. Strength, conditioning, technique, speed, flexibility, mindset - none of them is unimportant.

The Gracie marketing emphasizes the importance of technique, because that's what they make their money teaching. However if you look at any of the family members who fight or compete, they are all in fantastic shape. They know that even when you are using your technique to overcome a bigger, stronger guy, it still helps to be as strong and fit as possible yourself.


----------

